# Tyre pressures



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

Can anybody please help with tyre pressures on 2009 Autocruise Starburst


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

if you have michelin tyres contact them see here 
with your m/h weight and axle weights and they will e-mail back 
with the tyre pressures 
chapter


----------



## Pimpernell (Jul 18, 2008)

Is there a chart on the inside of the drivers door pillar? Normally near the catch on the chassis.

Sorry I can't be more help. Ours is based on the pre 2006 Ducato/ Boxer, for the record 79PSI front and rear.

Ian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As chapter says, its best to contact the tyre manufacturer.

Another way is to download this tyre safety document and calculate your pressures from the table at the back....

http://www.tyresafe.org/data/files/motorhome 08.pdf

....either way, you'll need to go to a weighbridge when you're at the weight you mainly intend to travel at and get each axle weight.

Pete


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimpernell said:


> Is there a chart on the inside of the drivers door pillar? Normally near the catch on the chassis.............for the record 79PSI front and rear.
> Ian


I think this particular sticker must be fitted to nearly every motorhome produced in recent years. It always seems to quote 5.5bar whatever the weight of the vehicle which cannot be right. From the Tyresafe information our tyre pressures work out to be around 50psi - a BIG difference.

JohnW


----------



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

Hi - I have an Autocruise Starfire EL (extra long body) and rang Autocruise before their demise and was advised to go with 72 psi both front and rear.
The sticker on the door pillar says 79.5 psi whilst the other sticker is gobbledegook.
It reads:
CORRETTORE DI FRENATA AUTOMATICO
Pressione Freni................Carico Statico SU................Pressione Freni 
Anterior (bar)..................Asse Posteriore (kg)............Posteriore (bar)
......80.................................620.....................................13....+4
..........................................900......................................33....+4
........................................1460......................................80....--4 

Anyone know what it means?
Happy motorhoming
DOC


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I requested tyre pressures from Michelin quoting max permissible load on both axles and their recommendation was *way* below the door sticker and was fairly close to the info. on 'Tyresafe'. 60psi front and 70psi rear I recall. I am happy with that.

DOC, no, nobody knows what it means: I think it is an Italian recipe  

More seriously, I think it is to do with the rear brake compensating mechanism. 

Harvey


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

For the record I think that you will find that even Michelin are now quoting 80psi for the back axle no matter what the weight loading. They also state that this isn't necessary the 'correct' pressure, but one that the industry has agreed on to allow for those owners that overload the rear axle.

This sort of pressure will give a teeth chattering ride on a Starburst. This was our previous motorhome and from memory Michelin recommended around 65/70psi (obtained before the new policy) at most for the rear tyres with the 4 ton chassis (yes, it was a 4 ton version). I'm abroad at the moment but should have the figures at home which I will pass on in about a week.

Ron


----------

